# Would you go to a bullfight?



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I've never been to one, have no interest in going to one, and think it is an awful sport. I wouldn't even go in Mexico, where they don't kill the bull. 

Now that a bull has jumped the barrier into the crowd, I know I'll never go! There's a video on YouTube but I can't post the link because I haven't been on the forum long enough.

Sort of balances the scales a bit.

Would you go? Have you ever been?


----------



## damok666 (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to one years ago in Santander when I was staying up there with a family when I was a teenager. If I'm honest I quite enjoyed it but I remember my sister didn't.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

You enjoyed it, really?

The video on YouTube showed a bull going up over the barrier and into the crowd. So on top of being disgusted, I'd be scared.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I went to one a few years back, and it is pretty interesting and something to definitely attend even if it is to only experience the culture. Although, my wife hated it and thought it was cruel. 

I was also tempted to do the running with the bulls thing, but my wife spoke to me with some logic.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

You are lucky you got logic. The logic I would have used would have run along the lines of, "Run with the bulls, and come home to find the locks changed, and the joint accounts mysteriously emptied."


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

atlast said:


> I've never been to one, have no interest in going to one, and think it is an awful sport. I wouldn't even go in Mexico, where they don't kill the bull.
> 
> Now that a bull has jumped the barrier into the crowd, I know I'll never go! There's a video on YouTube but I can't post the link because I haven't been on the forum long enough.
> 
> ...



I went not that long ago with the family..... And may I say it was fantastic!!
Not only did we see the bull put through a horrible ordeal, we actually see it get killed and then we later ate it!!!!
In fact I was so impressed with my new found Spanish friends that I allowed my two young children to bathe in its blood which they thoroughly enjoyed.
My youngest child was also presented with the dead bulls head which I understand is a great honour and hangs it on her wall above her bed.

All in all a wonderful experience and would recommend it to anyone!!!

Only kidding guys!!! It's really above the fire in the lounge......lol


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

I respect any countries tradition and love Spain but love animals more so big NO, won't be doing that one......


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

This respecting a country's tradition can go too far. We had a tradition in the US of slavery. The first slaves arrived essentially on the third boat or so. I have no respect for that tradition at all. Bullfighting fits right in there.


----------



## dandmb50 (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe it is their culture but it is pure madness. People actually die doing it. What I have always wondered, why do they do it?
But then I guess the next question is why do they kill bulls.
It just makes no common sense.

Daniel...............Toronto, CANADA


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Daniel, if you are Canadian, why are you using Bush as your avatar? I cringed.


----------



## spaino (Jun 11, 2007)

I have seen 3 bullfights over the years, the last being about 18 years ago. To be honest the only reason I went to the last 2 was because I went along with a Spanish friend who enjoyed them, I didn't.

They are horrific and I find it to be very cruel, I remember watching this powerful animal being weakened 'bled to weaken' by the Picadero forcing a large spiked lance type pole into the bulls back, as he passed close to where we where sitting I could hear the gargled sound of hot blood gush bubbling out of the bulls back to the rhythm of the bulls heart beat, you could see the blood oozing over the bulls back in a flow that looked like a river and running onto the albero, this was just to weaken the bull for the bullfighter.

Less Spanish seem to follow bullfighting now, it doesn't seem to have the interest it used to have with the locals and it is probably tourists that help keep it going to the extent it has in recent years. I believe there are already regions of Spain where it is now frowned upon and hopefully this will spread, it there is a need to kill an animal then there is much more humane way of doing it than this.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I hate the very idea. I would be rooting for the bull.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

I went to a bull fight, it was quite expensive 30 euros each.

To be honest it was pretty horrible. I did not like it.

I was quite impressed with the matadors, the bulls were 100kg each actually probably more, and for the first 5 to 10 runs the bulls were full of life. The matador was pretty skilled.

The killing is quite quick, so that is one positive. But for me not an enjoyable experience, i will not be back.


----------



## ssd (Sep 14, 2007)

I watched the the Grand Prix at the weekend - lewis wins....again=Boring.

I watched England get hammered by the aussie's playing with an odd shaped ball...again= Boring.

I watch Tiger Woods win another few million dollars whilst spoiling a nice walk....again= boring

I watched Germany win the women football world cup, not boring...but still predictable.

And finally I watched bullfighting on the Spanish telly......guess what???, the bull lost, as always=boring.

Moral of the story:- Any 'sport' (term used loosely) where you know the outcome is not worth watching in my opinion.


----------



## ssd (Sep 14, 2007)

Grand Prix - Lewis wins again, and doesn't scream with excitment = boring
Golf - Tiger wins more millions of dollars for strolling around a picturesque park in the sun = boring
Rugby - England get trounced by the Aussie's...again = boring
Tennis - Henman is runner up, as always = boring
Football - Germany win the womens world cup (alright, not boring-but predictable!)

Bullfighting - the bull never wins = boring.

My point.....Obvious.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Hell, yeah, I would and have been, and why not?


That's the problem in this day and age, we are so obsessed with doing the "right" thing that we have totally forgotten who we are and where we are from!!!

We are hunter gatherers, we hunt, we are built to kill, and be killed, and now thanks to pathetic programs like animal hospital and bloody rolf harris we treat animals like precious little angels and at the same time are happy to send half a billion battery chickens to slaughter for the sake of a £3 roast supper!!!


Who cares if the bull dies?

Who cares if the animal has a traumatic last 10 mins of what is an absolutely perfect life up till then, its a base, carnal, animal display of man stood against animal, and death often comes for man, that's why it is so loved in the med, and long may it last.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

and I forgot to say, I find it totally hypocritical that people delight in showing pictures of a bloke being gored to death by an animal when you cant show the death throws of a bull without being decried for being barbaric!!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

so why do you watch ? Colin


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You took the words out of my mouth, not realy surprising though , because they watch so much American TV they think the news is for them also .


----------

